# How to keep the Mice away--Without Cats



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

Having a bit of a mouse issue in my 3 stall barn. The property manager really doesn't want me to bring in a cat because she doesn't want to worry about having to take care of another cat--and I can't take care of another animal either. 

So for my blankets this year I bought a plastic tote with a clip lid to hold my blankets for the winter so the mice dont nest in them. My horse rarely uses a blanket during the winter but I want to keep them at the barn just in case she needs it. We have a shelf inside the barn where we keep all of our things (we dont have an indoor tack room) and I dont want them to nest in my blankets this winter. so Im looking for remedys for getting rid of mice in the barn itself and anything i could add to the tote to deter the mice to get in there. 

and again, without barn cats


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I hang all my blankets and have never had issues with mice bothering them. I have a small barn with no cats, and we manage with lots of traps and keeping our feed stored in bins. All of my spare tack I keep in the basement of my house (its handy to have the barn in the backyard), and pretty much anything else I try to hang. 

Something like this is a great way to keep blankets out of the way : Swinging Rug Rack with 3 Arms | Dover Saddlery


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I buy tamper resistant rodent containers and stick them in the cupboards where the cats can't get to them.

Tomcat Tamper Resistant Rodent Station w/Block 22610 | Zoro.com

I can't remember where I bought them. It was either Tractor Supply, WalMart, or Lowes. They do a pretty good job.

I used to worry the cats might eat the poisoned mice but, the mice seem to die quickly, in the cupboard, leaving me to dispose of them.

Yesss, I have three barn cats. The Fat Guy is too stylin' to go after mice, he hunts rabbits. The other two used to hunt mice but they are slowing down and won't hunt unless the mice are right on top of them. Still-in-all, they do a fair job but when I start to see droppings in the barn drawers or cupboards, I put a rodent station in there


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My tack room is mainly tight closing containers. Since I can't seem to control all the mice I give them straw to build their nests with. Bait is set out where the cat can't access it. Lack of food and -30 temps usually drives them out. Some baits make them seek water so maybe that's why they leave.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

As already mentioned, make sure you use rodent proof/ resistant containers. Hang things out of the way if you can, and keep things on shelves.

Also you should sweep up any spilt feed or hay.
You can provide a hospitable place for owls, raptors like hawks, and even non-venomous snakes around the barn as these will greatly help to reduce rodent populations.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Horseychick87 said:


> and even non-venomous snakes around the barn as these will greatly help to reduce rodent populations.


AHHH my biggest fear!!! I think I would take the mice over snakes :dance-smiley05: LOL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd be on the phone to a neighbor if a snake got into the tack room. Had one in the house, twice, a week apart. Cat let me know about them. Harmless garden snakes but still snakes. Mice I can deal with. Any hole the size of a ball point pen, a mouse can get thro as their skulls compress. Use steel wool to plug them up.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We had a couple of black rat snakes take up residence in our barn this summer and took care of all the mice. They've since moved on to somewhere else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd second or third having a snake or two. Owls or other birds are messy to have in a barn. Droppings on saddles or helmets, blankets, what have you are not something I care to be cleaning up. There are pros and cons to any "cure". Your best bet is keeping things really clean and buying rodent proof storage bins if having animals around to keep the population down or gone isn't for you..


----------



## Persephone2015 (Jun 5, 2015)

You should google the "bucket" method for a mouse trap. A little elaborate to set up, but works like a charm, and the trap constantly resets itself. You also don't have to touch the dead mice either, just toss out the water and replace. 

No poison, and no need for a cat.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I tried the Tomcat Tamper proof and highly recommend them. I'll be putting one in the tack room tomorrow and one in the house. My cat is a good mouser but doesn't eat them. Instead she brings me her dead booty.


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh man, I'm late with my favorite mouse control agent: snakes! We had Texas rat snakes and never had a mouse problem. They never bothered anyone other than occasionally taking my breath away. I believe they are good for rattler control, too.


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Lot's of wild critters can make short work of a mouse problem... First thing that entered my twisted mind was "get a coyote!"...:rofl:


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> I buy tamper resistant rodent containers and stick them in the cupboards where the cats can't get to them.
> 
> Tomcat Tamper Resistant Rodent Station w/Block 22610 | Zoro.com


I finally gave up and got the above.

We trapped in every way possible including the bucket method. NOTHING work really well. Sticky traps worked the best of anything.

Every time, we went into the shop we saw at least 5 mice. We have kittens in the house but they are no where near hunting age.

We cleaned out all the mice in less than a week. Its now silent out in the shop. I much as I hated using poison it really was the best way to go.

Now we have a huge cleanup job. ICK


----------



## Hadassah (Nov 1, 2015)

Alhefner said:


> Lot's of wild critters can make short work of a mouse problem... First thing that entered my twisted mind was "get a coyote!"...:rofl:


They will take care of the cat problem, too. :cheers:

....sorry, couldn't resist. For the record, I love cats, and coyotes, and even snakes have their place....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

ChitChatChet said:


> I finally gave up and got the above.
> 
> We trapped in every way possible including the bucket method. NOTHING work really well. Sticky traps worked the best of anything.
> 
> ...


I've used that bait station after a load of hay came with a bunch of free rats. The only problem with them is the rats/mice tend to have their last moments of life in the barn aisles(maybe to make me feel guilty) & I have dogs that could be poisoned if they ate the critters.
I use traps.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll tell you what doesn't work: Ferret stink. I invested in a dozen little vials of ferret stench and the mice would just push the vials out of the way on their way to the grain bins. Currently I store my grain in plastic tubs, but I think I'm gonna start using an old freezer. In someone else's barn I guess I would just hang blankets and use rodent-proof containers for the rest.


----------

